# Replacing filters... don't want to lose bacterial colonies



## stewy.cvl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey all, my FW tank officially finished the cycling process about a week ago.... I think it took like 7 or 8 weeks in total. Well I never changed any of the filter media during that time due to concerns of losing good bacteria. I feel like it should be time to replace it soon though, right? My water is crystal clear, and all levels are at 0 (except nitrates=25 ppm, pH=8). I have 2 filters running in a 10 gallon aquarium. One is a whisper powerfilter that came in a Tetra 10 gal aquarium kit, which I believe only has mechanical and bio filtration. The other is a Duetto 50 made for 10-15 gallon tanks which has all 3 filtration methods, including chemical (activated carbon). The Duetto went in about a week after I started cycling the tank. So how (and when) should I go about replacing the filter media? Suggestions?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Unless the pads are falling apart...you shouldn't worry about changing them. Just give them a good rinsing in the tank water that you pull out when you do water changes and then put them back in service.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

+1 on what James said.

Your tank worked hard to get that bacteria, you want to keep it around


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

When you do change the media, just do it to one filter at a time then give it a few weeks or longer before changing in the other. That way you'll always have at least one filter that is chock full of bacteria while the other re-colonizes.


----------



## McMillan73 (Aug 13, 2009)

actually what I do is cut the filter cloth/sponge in half and exchange 1 half in one week and the other half about two weeks later so I never have completely new filter material in my tank.

R+
Chris


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

If either of your filters have activated carbon it is only good for a couple weeks. Any other floss are sponge material can just be rinsed off with water drained from the tank. I just took the carbon out of my AC110 and added another section of sponge to replace it. That way I don't have to buy new every couple weeks. I know some people who have kept the same sponge material in Aqua Clear filters for years without a problem.


----------

